# Can fish ever just have "an itch" or is it ich?



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

My orange fishy isn't looking too hot. :S And she just rubbed against one of the plant leafs. Do you think this is one of the early signs of ich again? I had gotten rid of ich for over a week... I had it not long ago. :/ Do I have it again? Do fish ever just itch? Should I start treating ASAP?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Austin said:


> My orange fishy isn't looking too hot. :S And she just rubbed against one of the plant leafs. Do you think this is one of the early signs of ich again? I had gotten rid of ich for over a week... I had it not long ago. :/ Do I have it again? Do fish ever just itch? Should I start treating ASAP?


I'm curious about this too... I've never had ich, and these cichlid fry do it occasionally. (I've seen it happen about twice in four weeks... both times a fish rubbed up against a piece of gravel several times in a row, and didn't do it again. Should I be worried?


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, since I asked this question, my orange molly that rubbed against a fake plant didn't get ich. And I'm happy to say she is looking healthier!  I think they might have ich just not visible signs of it. But it might not develop into anything since the fish might fight it off if they are healthy. But I'm still waiting for an answer..


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Ich is just one possibility. Other possibilities may be other parasites such as gill/skin flukes, water issues such as Ph/hardness, food debris in the gills or some toxin in the water. Sometimes I think fish just get a little itchy. If the fish only do it once in a great while it's probably nothing to worry about. But if they all start flashing and do it frequently then it's time to start worrying.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Sometimes fish do just get itches. My biggest puffer was really itchy one morning and barrel rolled into his plants - honestly, I found it quite funny. Hahha...but if it's a daily thing, then that's something to worry about.


----------

